# An old fashioned frame burning.....



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

You paid to much. Bring it all to me and I'll reimbrush you. I'm just a kind old man.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They look like good frames to me... well before you burned them anyway...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

99% of the beeks here are looking at those frames and thinking "Hey! I coulda used those..."


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

*Not worth the trouble*

This 1% thinks its way too much work.  
Alot of the frames pulled apart when I deboxed them.
Between the mouse droppings and the moths, I want this crap out of my yard.
I have a couple hundred new frames waiting to be built.
Next time I will ask the other 99% if they want them.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dang it, some people get all the good deals!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It's real debatable. Some years I would spend hours cleaning them and allow the bees to finish, others times I would also chuck them. Few 2nd hand frames are properly nailed and glued, so even if the combs are good as a whole they are junk. Would have made great bait hive material, however.


----------

